# PermaPlate?



## bmq (Sep 20, 2005)

I bought my new 330i SG/Black Leather over the past weekend and they offered me a paintguard/leatherguard service called PermaPlate. I have a few days to decide if I want it or not.

It will cost me $500, at they claim that it will keep me from ever having to wax or buff the exterior again, and will maintain the factory shine . Also provides leather protection so that the leather does not dry or stain or crack. A five year guarantee is included. 
Web site: www.permaplate.com

Keeping in mind that I am not the kind to spend a lot of time with Zaino, etc. on my own, what is your opinion of this?

Anybody else have any experience with this? Is it worth it?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

If it were me id pass.

BMWs have very good paint to begin with and with basic care can look good for a decade or longer.

Id look at exactly what the warranty covers to determine if that is valuable to you. My guess is that it wont cover anything other than peeling paint or oxidation...typically thigs you would never experience on a BMW.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Found this with Google...

http://www.craigslist.org/nby/car/121392763.html


----------



## LA X3 (Jul 5, 2005)

Skip it.

Typically, you have to apply "maintenance" products to maintain the "warranty" for these things. I.e., you will have to wax your car anyway.

Notice on the vendor's web site, in the FAQ the question about whether maintenance products are required to maintain the warranty _is not answered_. (Someone needs to speak to their marketing department.) Further, the "Warranty" page _doesn't have the warranty_. (Get Marketing in here right now!)

In short, you'd be paying $500 to have the dealer wax the car for you, so that you can then have the privilege of waxing it again (buying the wax from them, of course), or paying them to do it again. And the "warranty" is likely only to cover things that will never happen during the time you own the car, unless you plan to keep it for a veeeerrrry long time (probably longer than the warranty duration).


----------



## LA X3 (Jul 5, 2005)

Oh yeah, they call it a "sealant," not a wax. There are quite a few sealants available today. Zaino and Klasse are among the best and most durable, but if you don't have the stomach for that, pick up a bottle of Mothers Reflections Advanced Car Wax at Pep Boys and use that three or four times a year. It's $17. Consider the other $483 payment for your time. Heck, NuFinish twice a year would probably give you equivalent protection.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

That sounds like a scam. It would probably make you leather feel all sticky or maybe slippery .

Seems to be another garbage gimmick for dealers trying to take your money. :tsk:


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Lifetime Paint Protection:
There is no polymer, synthetic or natural wax, or after-market product available that can provide a (2 or 5 year) lifetime protection to a paint film surface.

The primary protection provided for a modern water-based colour coat is a polythene paint that has a thickness of 2-3 Mils (0.002-0.003") this is protected by a sacrificial barrier of wax or synthetic polymer sealant.

This barrier is all that stands between the environmental contaminants (ultra violet radiation, acid rain, ozone, industrial pollution, rain, road dirt and tar, etc) and the paint film surface. This renewable barrier is less than 0.000001" thick. While it's true that a polymer paints melting point is 350+oF, it is still subject to evaporation and erosion by the elements and vehicle washing. However its durability is approximately five or six months.

The technology for a lifetime protection for a vehicles paint film surface does not currently exist. 
Most dealerships rely on the fact that few customers read the fine print on the contract; the PermaPlate box says is must be reapplied every 6 months and every 3 months on darker coloured cars.

While it will not provide 'lifetime' protection go to a Chrysler or Dodge dealer and get them to apply the Daimler-Chrysler Master Shield sealant, this product provides both real protection and a real warranty for any make of vehicle.

[each one / teach one, then student /becomes teacher]


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

bmq said:


> I bought my new 330i SG/Black Leather over the past weekend and they offered me a paintguard/leatherguard service called PermaPlate. I have a few days to decide if I want it or not.
> 
> It will cost me $500, at they claim that it will keep me from ever having to wax or buff the exterior again, and will maintain the factory shine . Also provides leather protection so that the leather does not dry or stain or crack. A five year guarantee is included.
> Web site: www.permaplate.com
> ...


I wouldn't do it if I were you. Sounds like a big ripoff. Even if you're not a huge Zaino fan, you can pay a detailer to Zaino your car at least once a year at roughly $100-$150/each (plus supplies) for a minimum of 5 years for the same cost. Unless this stuff does what is says it does in addition to fuctioning like 3M film and prevent rock chips on the front of your car, I would highly recommend against it. Just my $0.02. Hope this helps.


----------

